# one eyed might need new home



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Is there anybody out there that can adopt a feral pigeon which may need to have her eye removed? 
I don't want her to be in a cage, maybe an aviary situation where she can interact with other pigeons like herself and find a partner. She had been part of my little group for about 3 years and want her to be in a good situation.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What is wrong with her eye?

Reti


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Reti said:


> What is wrong with her eye?
> 
> Reti


Reti, details of original post is Here
It was suggested to post in adoptions to try to find a good home once the bird has been seen and treated by the vet as the poster is unable to keep it permanently and it really wouldnt survive long if released


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh I missed that thread.
Thanks

Reti


----------

